# a pillar gauge pods???



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I know this topic has probably been beaten to death over and over again but my build is coming ever closer to it's end and I'm clueless as to where to mount my A/F gauge and F/P gauge, the easiest route would be with a-pillar gauge pods however I've never seen someone make them for our cars, so I took the liberty in contacting 42 draft designs to see if they would make it custom for a prospective group buy, I won't try to start a thread for that as of yet, but I just wanted to get some opinions on the subject before I heard back from 42DD if possible, any help is ofcourse always greatly appreciated.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Would for sure buy a single. It's been a gripe of mine since I got my first TT.


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I've decided that I'm the biggest ebay fan on here. I buy everything on there, including my gauge/pod. I mounted it on the dash to the left of my gauge shroud (US car... not sure where you're from) But I think it looks pretty good for now. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/52mm...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

I have one with an a/f boost combo gauge, but I wanted to run a seperate wideband with a seperate o2 sensor and seperate boost gauge, and was going to make my own double-gauge pod that would fit there on the dash where this one sits. It's as simple to make as cutting a piece of acryllic in an ovalish shape or something interesting, putting foil down on the dash nad using a heat gun to heat the acrylic to form it to the coutours of the dash and bam you have the perfect base for a custom gauge pod that looks nice.Then wrap it and fiberglass it and so on. Or, take it to any car audio shop (how I know this stuff) and they could make you one no problem if you brought the gauges. We're talking like $100 with labor. Or the parts to do it yourself if you're feeling up to it would be maybe $50 at best. I remember seeing a youtube video of a guy that made one (he wrapped it in what looked like speaker box carpet or fleece... I'm not sure I'd do that). But it's just an idea.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm still liking the look of the a-pillar over that


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

It's pretty hidden back there... but like I said I'm not running it as a permanent solution, and I only have one gauge. I imagine the more of them there are the dumber it would look... at an exponential rate. Anyhow, has anyone seen the youtube video I'm talking about with the in-car cam of a TT with the custom dual-gauge pod between the pillar and the gauge shroud that could post a link? It didn't look too bad and could have look 100x bettter. Maybe I should just make one and clone it and sell them! Ha hA!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTguy30 said:


> I'm still liking the look of the a-pillar over that


Agreed.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

So I received the response from 42DD and they said it's too pricey basically to make them because of the headliners our cars use, so if anyone finds a way to do it or another good way to get them please let me know


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Well reply that we don't care about the headliner material, make it out of plastic like the steering column pods and make it match the dash texture. I don't need a fabric covered gauge pod. The only reason we don't have steering column pods is b/c of the MFA.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

20v master said:


> Well reply that we don't care about the headliner material, make it out of plastic like the steering column pods and make it match the dash texture. I don't need a fabric covered gauge pod. The only reason we don't have steering column pods is b/c of the MFA.


x2


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

20v master said:


> Well reply that we don't care about the headliner material, make it out of plastic like the steering column pods and make it match the dash texture. I don't need a fabric covered gauge pod. The only reason we don't have steering column pods is b/c of the MFA.



x3. make mine a triple pod.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought about trying the heating up a supra gauge pod and reshaping it method, then removing my headliner and using that fabric to wrap the pod in. Ty

Then I would replace the headliner with something else. 

But I've never seen a supra pod installed on a tt in real life so I am iffy about the fitment. However, the fabric covering would give me some adjustment to make it fit better


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen the gauge pods in a TT before?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LOOK


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't really tell in the pic how good the fitment was, I'm not looking to just throw some gauge pods on there if they don't fit really well


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTguy30 said:


> I can't really tell in the pic how good the fitment was, I'm not looking to just throw some gauge pods on there if they don't fit really well


Exactly, and I refuse to put a gauge in my vents.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I already have my AWE Boost Gauge in my center driver's side vent, but for the other gauges I need to mount I would like something a bit showy, I have no need to have a sleeper car, but I also don't want the gauges mounted on my a-pillar looking like I bought some eBay crap


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I could pull the fabric off the a pillar, cut a hole to put a pod cup through it and have the pod base be covered by the fabric. The cup would be the only visible part of the pod that didn't match.

Even a cheap autozone pod would work if you need to trim and heat it up.

You could glue the pod to the pillar, sand it or bondo it to get a smooth flush edge and then reattach the fabric to the base of the pod.

The exposed cup could be covered with CF wrap since it would be minimal, especially if I did it with 2 seperate pods instead of 1 double pod. That way the section between cups on a double pod assembly wouldn't be shown.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

If you were willing to do the work I would definitely be willing to buy this "kit" from you, I've never been great with these types of modifications


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm considering doing it but I'd like to find some spare pieces to test fit before committing to anything.

Anyone have a spare drivers a pillar?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, I've decided to do it.

I've got a couple local auto parts stores ordering single universal gauge pods from different manufacturers so I can check the fitment before paying for it.

I checked a sunpro universal pod and it was close, but I think I can get closer. The supra single pod is hard to come by, they seem to be on backorder anywhere I look (and any that are available are over $30)

I also ordered some di noc CF wrap.

I've got vacation from work next week so I should have parts and time to start on it.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

taifighter said:


> Ok, I've decided to do it.
> 
> I've got a couple local auto parts stores ordering single universal gauge pods from different manufacturers so I can check the fitment before paying for it.
> 
> ...


I would buy at least one. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll keep this thread updated

The only thing I worry about is my perception of what is good looking compared to others

Here's an example of some of my fab work:


















Ive been told this looks ****ty

More:


















Based on stuff I've made before, Id say it stands a fair chance of turning out pretty decent


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Other than the fitment on the valence, all that "looks" fine to me. I just refuse to put a gauge in my vent. Did I mention that already? :laugh: And I haven't been here long, but you are the first I've seen to remove the stupid knee pads like I did.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

That pic was taken before I popped it in, its just there for temp measuring so I snapped a quick shot


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Taifighter what did you do to make your rear "strut" bar.

Also what about using this as an option then putting fabric over it. 

http://www.defi-shop.com/product/op/op_fit.html


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Taifighter what did you do to make your rear "strut" bar.
> 
> Also what about using this as an option then putting fabric over it.
> 
> http://www.defi-shop.com/product/op/op_fit.html


Its an aluminum bar with threaded ends. There are threaded sleeves that can adjust in to slip it over the studs that lock the rear seatbacks in place, and then then can thread out to secure it. I wish it had opposite threads on either end.

The Defi mount is an idea but I think my idea might look more 'finished' with an actual structure for the cup to give it shape.


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

I removed the knee pads!! I went from a car with a ton of legroom to the TT and felt trapped. But it looks better too really. About your gauges... they look fine! Anyone who would bash something that looks like that is just mad cause they couldn't do it themselves ha ha. I see the "flaws" that you are talking about, but OMG big deal. Maybe take the face off, wrap it, fiberglass it, sand it, paint it if you're that worried, but it looks fine now. You'd have to be looking at it as close as your camera was and purposely looking for imperfections to even notice. Great work!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm on a ship computer so I couldn't see the pics so I'll check out your pics tomorrow, but if you can make a decent set I'll be interested in two pods for myself


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

The pressure is on, now I've gotta make it perfectly or I'll disappoint my fellow TTers


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

That might be the case, but if you make them well you will be forever a god in the TT world lol


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd probably buy one too, pm me if you do make em!


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

taifighter said:


> The pressure is on, now I've gotta make it perfectly or I'll disappoint my fellow TTers




No pressure, but I want mine next week and make it a TRIPLE!!!!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warpedhalo said:


> I removed the knee pads!!


:laugh:


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks way better with no pads


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I found a decent fitting pod that should work just fine with some trimming and some heat. My package with the di noc should be here today so I might even fool with this tonight.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

taifighter said:


> I found a decent fitting pod that should work just fine with some trimming and some heat. My package with the di noc should be here today so I might even fool with this tonight.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I removed the pillar, measured, cut, used a candle/knife/dremel to shape the pod, wrapped the pod, and set it up with jB weld to secure it to the pillar 

fabric work comes tomorrow 

progress: 


















































































should be finished up tomorrow 

wrapping that thing was brutal, the only part I dont like is the seam where the two pieces come together just left of the gauge hole, but I think I can make it work


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the idea of a gauge or 2 molded into the sunvisor would look awesome! Molded in so it's at a nice level where you don't have to look down. Use some fiber glass and make it seamless. I think I might try it. Claim my drivers side a/c vent back. Although I LOVE my liquid TT.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Wouldnt you have to look up and let your eyes adjust to the closeness of the gauges? That might negate the idea of trying to not look down. 

IDK. 

Try it, whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think the idea of a gauge or 2 molded into the sunvisor would look awesome! Molded in so it's at a nice level where you don't have to look down. Use some fiber glass and make it seamless. I think I might try it. Claim my drivers side a/c vent back. Although I LOVE my liquid TT.


 My buddy did this in his Mk4 GTI where the sunroof controls were. Much more stealth than on the A pillar, just takes a lot of work.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks like it's coming out really well, keep us updated


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm going with plan b, plan a didn't work out like I had hoped


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

plan b?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

TTguy30 said:


> plan b?


 This is plan b


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What about re molding the shape of the base with a heat gun so its contoured to fit the pillar? 
Or cutting the base off and plastic welding it together?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

The fabric has a mind of its own. Its really thin and doesn't stretch well.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm calling this done


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

taifighter said:


> I'm calling this done


 
awesome job :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

omerkm1 said:


> awesome job :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 x2 man! Looks awesome! I might have to give that a shot when the time comes! :thumbup:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Same here I want to put two gauges up there, either write up the diy or I'll be interested in paying for the kit or w/e


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

2 gauges is gonna be a tight fit 

The best way to do it is as follows: 

Grab a universal gauge pod, any will work. The most important part is the shape of the cup holding the gauge. This shape will make it easy or a huge PITA depending on how you plan to finish the cup. I got lucky with my choice and the fact that di noc is relatively easy to work with. 

Carefully remove your a pillar. 

Trim the gauge pod down so its just the cup with a small bit of the base left. The base will be epoxied to the inside of the a pillar. 

Heat the pillar up with a hairdryer and remove the fabric starting from the base (by the windshield) up to the top of the pillar. Its best not to remove all fabric, just the parts that are in your way. 

Determine the ideal placement for your pod. 

Do a much better job than I did by starting small and measuring as best you can a hole in the a pillar for the cup to pass through. 

Using a dremal tool, cut the section out of your pillar for your pod to pass through. Trial and error, taking small steps is the best way to go. 

Grind down, sand, and bevel the inside edges of the pillar so the cup can pass through and be as tight as possible to the pillar. 

When satisfied, reapply the fabric to the pillar with spray adhesive. 

Cut a slit in the fabric that is covering the newly formed hole and wrap the edges around. Make small slits at the fold point so you can get a nice consistent smooth edge. 

Adhere the fabric to the underside of the pillar so it looks smooth and will not come loose. 

Apply your choice of finish to your pod. I used di noc wrap, you can use paint, fabric, etc or leave it alone if you find a pod with a close enough finish to the interior. 

Affix the pod to the pillar by using epoxy. I had some JB Weld around so I just used that. Make it thick so it doesn't run through any cracks and get on the finished edge. 

When it sets overnight you can wiggle it and make sure it's secure. The pod shouldn't really bare any load other than the weight of the gauge but it's nice to be sure. 

Hook up your gauge(s) and reinstall the pillar. 

Post your project on here so we can see. 

Had I done this (plan B) before trying my previous method (plan A), I could have had it looking a lot better. You can see that my hole is cut way too big for my pod. Oh well, live and learn I guess  I may redo it if I ever find another pillar for cheap or if I decide to try a double pod.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Night time pic from my phone


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I just stumbled back upon this thread, I'm gonng have to tackle this once my build gets finished


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Guess it wasn't as close to being done as you thought it would be 2 years ago? Did you change the build entirely or was it on the back burners for a while. Anyways subbed for updates.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Definitely on the back burners, but it will be done in less than 3 months now since funds have finally opened up


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

*dual*

























































I got tired of sanding so my mom helped!!!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

price to fab up another one?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sorry bud*



TTguy30 said:


> price to fab up another one?


No thanks lol. It took me 2 days to make that one lol, i have a few more pics and tips if you feel ambitious!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a friend who is pretty handy, he could probably help me out, but a diy would be quite helpful as well.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I never got that DIY lol


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Im in a hurry, but:

Take A piller off

Wrap at least 3-5 times with quality plastic wrap covering all seams a few times. Go way further than you want you pod in case of runs.









Lay fiberglass mat over to make base of pod. I stapled the mat down tight to the pillar so it was a good fit.









After making a base, use pvc pipe that your gauges fit in and some hot glue to get your positioning. I glued mine while in the car.









Next i used dryer vent tape, Its aluminum like, to make the "pods"









Then fiberglass over that. I has already dremeled one out in the pic









Bondo









Sand. You can see where we hit the fiber glass.









Prime. I went a little heavy and then did more sanding










Then finish how you like. I used two screws that i do not have pics on fb of to hold it on. I will get those up at a later point

I think i used like 3 layers of mat on the base. I cant remember for sure and the was my first try at fiber glassing. It really wasnt hard. WEAR A MASK AND GLOVES. its messy to. you may wanna lay a sheet of plastic down to work on also.

Alec


----------



## clrwatrtom (Jan 31, 2013)

i did a dual gauge pod similar to the single earlier in the thread for boost and volts. same approach, bondo to smooth it all out, then VHT wrinkle finish black paint. It's a perfect match for the dash and it even looks pretty good against the origional fabric. i'll try to get some pics taken and posted.


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

I know that alot of you guys are liking the A-pillar gauge pods but a friend of mine did a 3D printing of a nylon ring that fits perfectly into the vent... Maybe you have thought about this but don't want to sacrifice your air flow... Well he did an awesome job keeping an outside gap around the pod so you still get great airflow and the pod is built in to the dash. He has 2 in his TT and I am installing my first this Friday. Since there is still awesome airflow from the vents you can put 1 on the left and 2 to the right.... Looks great too. 

Very informative post, love the ideas and innovation and great work. If I didn't have the solution I do I would probably build a dual pod like you have done. Again great work. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Just to follow up, today was the day the part came in and was installed! Just one for now. (Boost)










mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I would rather get this, I see you can plug a wide band right into it! Built in MAP sensor good for over 22psi, pretty much the perfect solution


http://www.getste.com/store


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

toy4two2 said:


> pretty much the perfect solution


... except that the majority of the TT community has malfunctioning center displays. Perfect solution only for the very few that are fortunate enough to have a perfectly working center display (call me cheap but I'm not spending hundreds of dollars to fix a stupid 2" screen that Audi screwed up on and should be replacing for free since they all go bad).


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Seems like everyones making a big fuss out of nothing here, I bought a dual gauge pod out of a 97 supra, heated it up a bit, screwed it on, and covered the screws with black button tops. total cost was like 20 bucks and a half hr labour wiring everything up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The Performance Parameters Display from STE is hands down the best option for these cars. Granted, you have the sunk cost of fixing your center display. But the final product is completely unobtrusive to the beautifully-designed interior.


----------

